# 2014 Medical College Admission Help Please



## Llama (May 27, 2014)

Guys I need a little help

According to the pmdc formula my aggregate I'd 79.6%. Now the uhs website says the minimum aggpercentage required is 82%. I called rmc and they said that it is impossible for me to get into a govt college because they only give admission kit to students who have aggregate 82% and above. I have the following questions

1. Is it IMPOSSIBLE for me to get into a govt medical college with meY aggregate? Has anyone ever gotten in with a lower percentage by sifarish or something? 
Can I get into private medical colleges like cmh and lmdc with 911 marks in fsc and 79.9% equivalence of o levels?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Llama said:


> Guys I need a little help
> 
> According to the pmdc formula my aggregate I'd 79.6%. Now the uhs website says the minimum aggpercentage required is 82%. I called rmc and they said that it is impossible for me to get into a govt college because they only give admission kit to students who have aggregate 82% and above. I have the following questions
> 
> ...


Yes, it really is impossible for you to get admission into any government medical colleges, also CMH too is highly unlikely, try other private medical colleges.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Llama said:


> Guys I need a little help
> 
> According to the pmdc formula my aggregate I'd 79.6%. Now the uhs website says the minimum aggpercentage required is 82%. I called rmc and they said that it is impossible for me to get into a govt college because they only give admission kit to students who have aggregate 82% and above. I have the following questions
> 
> ...


And no the sifarish thingy won't work.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

apply in all private medical colleges too


----------

